# DIY Intake for Jetta 2.5L with Video



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

I did not want to spend big bucks for CAI intake. So I went with WAI instead. Since it this is my wife's car I did not want to have any room for error when building it. I had to rig the hoses that connect to the chrome pipe. No CEL yet and we will see what happens. total cost to own is under $100 buck including filter.








http://s122.photobucket.com/al...e.flv

Updated filter


_Modified by ssd-spec at 5:49 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## abqhudson (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: DIY Intake for Jetta 2.5L with Video (ssd-spec)*

How does it run?
Jim


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: DIY Intake for Jetta 2.5L with Video (abqhudson)*

Runs good. If you drive normal you can't tell it it there since the engine is loud as hell. If you step on it then you hear the roar. I will give it a couple of day and hope that the CEL doesn't turn on.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: DIY Intake for Jetta 2.5L with Video (ssd-spec)*

Looks good... just the thing I'm looking to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any details into it's construction? It looks like you are using a vwpartsmtl piece for two sensors (or is one an air hose?)... and you've tucked the third sensor into the remaining intake duct above the radiator. 
Where did you get the two black tubes to adapt the throttle body to the vwpartsmtl piece and the vwpartsmtl piece to the MAF? Are these all 3" dia. pieces? 
What filter are you using? It looks to slip right over the end of the MAF... perfect fit!
Looks really clean... being a straight shot into the TB should make up a lot for not being directly in the cold air stream! Let's hope the no CEL shows in the next day or two. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

where's the video?


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_where's the video?


Linky right after the last picture.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

looks nice, did you fab up the connections for the sensors? noticed that they're still there, so just wondering how you hooked them up so nicely (lol) nice job, good craftsmanship, best looking "DIY" intake i've seen recently.


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

nice vid. only, you didn't really rev it up. was it because of the wifey??


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

The part that looks like the vwpartsmtl I fabbed up it was a bitch. I had to use some hose fiittings and drill the pipe with drill. 2nd day and no cel light. My wife kind of got use to it already. I did not want to spend more money for the CAI Although they are better. I have had plenty of cars that have had WAI and when I switched to CAI it was noticeable. 
The filet used:
http://www.f5air.com/filter.html

All my parts were bought at Autozone (spectre) except the filter.

_Modified by ssd-spec at 4:13 PM 3-4-2007_


_Modified by ssd-spec at 4:14 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

Yes the Wifey was reving and she doesn't like to rev "Her Baby" that much.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

CEL?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

Thats a nice looking filter too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Everything looks to be of quality, well done.


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (ssd-spec)*

Geesh.... Typical Wifey behavior. I know how it feels man









_Quote, originally posted by *ssd-spec* »_Yes the Wifey was reving and she doesn't like to rev "Her Baby" that much.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (ssd-spec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssd-spec* »_
All my parts were bought at Autozone (spectre) except the filter.


Thanks for the tip... took a trip to my local Pepboys and found a number of parts that'll do the job... an intermediate tube and a kit that includes hole saws and grommets for drilling out holes in it to allow mounting the two vacuum hoses / sensors like the VWPartsmtl piece will. The temp sensor will still be mounted in the front grill air duct as you have it.
Most of the Pepboys "universal CAI kits" looked like junk... but doing it the way you have it is a really clean approach that won't wind up looking tinker toy.
What are your driving impressions? others report CAI's on this motor provide VERY noticeable performance gain... does this WAI do something? I'd like to think straightening the constricting airpath... especially murderous to NA motors... has to help even if not a CAI.
Now... let's see if your CEL-free experience continues! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

Yes take your time and make sure you have time to do this. Also make sure you have another car just in case you have to go to the store. I have built about five intakes for other cars and this one took awhile because of the sensors. I ordered the vwpartsmtl middle part but it is taking too long it has been a month. Anyways the WAI is better than stock but CAI is bettere than wai. I am not doing any racing or autocrossing I just wanted a little better throttle response. 
and did not want to spend a grip of money for an intake that is overpriced. I might do the carbonio intake for the carbon fiber look but that is not for awhile. 3rd day no CEL. In comparison to stock you will notice a difference.


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

1 week and no CEL


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ssd-spec)*

nice vids and pics man. love the color of the car too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the tails arent too bad either


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: DIY Intake for Jetta 2.5L with Video (ssd-spec)*

How's your DIY Intake holding up? Has it thrown any codes yet?


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

Intake Good no CEL done deal!


----------



## Pistonhead76 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (ssd-spec)*

Do you think you could hook us up with a parts list and where you got it all at?


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (Pistonhead76)*

x2


----------



## StallisVW (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Pistonhead76)*

and/or a write up
looks easy to do, but i still like to read things before i go in and do it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

Bump for CEL.
You have a new PM.


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*fab a compartment*

now all you need to do is fab up some compartment thingy so the air from the ram intake from the grill is separated from the rest of the compartment. even if it's made of foil on plastic meng!!! heh... that would be fresh. maybe i'll do that. and get rid of the vwpartmtl.... 
what do you guys think? will there be performance degradation?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: fab a compartment (4vgnugn)*

bump. yes a list and write up would be great


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: fab a compartment (4vgnugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4vgnugn* »_ will there be performance degradation?

yea any one know which design is better for performance, the shortram one or the vwpartmtl one?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: fab a compartment (jetta2pointfive)*

I too would like to make one of these. A list of parts and what not would be nice to have.










_Modified by Blade-Runner at 6:45 PM 5-11-2007_


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: fab a compartment (Blade-Runner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blade-Runner* »_I too would like to make one of these. A list of parts and what not would be nice to have.









_Modified by Blade-Runner at 6:45 PM 5-11-2007_

I've looked for parts I'd use and found most of them at my local PepBoy's in the universal intake display and Ace hardware.
Basically: a short intake pipe section, two rubber joiners, one cone filter and a few clamps. The temp sensor stays fitted in the intake duct. 
You'll have to figure a way to drill holes to fit the air tubes in the short intake pipe section. PepBoys has a kit that looks like it might work: some hole saws and rubber grommets. Then find something that will adapt them into the holes: I found some plastic pipe at Ace.
No set instructions or parts list 'cause it's a junk bin ghetto mod: you have to figure it out with whatever you find.
Only advice is DO NOTHING PERMANENT to the original parts. That way, if it throws CEL's all over the place you can easily put it back to stock with very little out-of-pocket.
If it works: enjoy and take pride that you are so custom no one will ever be able copy it exactly!
I haven't done it yet: I want to get more miles on the car so I'm confident I don't have any unrelated warranty issues. Also, I'm not adverse to spending a few bucks to get something I know won't throw CEL's so I'm waiting to see how some of these other projects work out. I'm especially interested in a short intake (like this) that includes a partition to keep warm air away from the filter but doesn't cost an arm AND a leg.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: fab a compartment (BuddyWh)*

Thx for the reply dude. I'm going to head to Autozone and ect today to see what I can find.
- Blade


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: DIY Intake for Jetta 2.5L with Video (ssd-spec)*

















NO CEL till this day I bough this mini type filter at Pep Boys. I also removed the center muffler and replaced it with just a pipe. Runs better. I have the stock piping with the oem resonator and a magnaflow muffler. 


_Modified by ssd-spec at 8:03 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY Intake for Jetta 2.5L with Video (ssd-spec)*

that's sick, all you need now is a heat shield! that's what i'm aimin to do, convert my cai into a shortram with a heatshield.
good job yo!


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

by the way, is there a pro or con to this mini filter versus the full size?


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

No my wife seen it and she said "Oh that filter looks cute" so I bought it and put it on. Seems to pull slightly better on the freeway. They have blue red and white. The white on was the only one there so I said what the heck. 15.00 bucks at Pep Boys.


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

I think I'll want to do this purely for show then go back to stock after. You have a new pm, again.


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*yo, check out my heat shield thread*

yo, you dawntreaders of shortram for the 2.5. 
get looking at my heat shield thread and see what you guys can fab up...... or just use my idea... (it was only 10 bucks after all)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3233601
let me know what you think ya'll. i'm part of the shortram club now!
i'm special







. soon i'll have duel membership. shortram club and amber club!







... soon... very soon... my time shall come! I shall rise and conq...
woah... gotta calm down... don't want anyone to find my true motivation for being on the tex...


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: DIY Intake for Jetta 2.5L with Video (ssd-spec)*


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

wanna write up a DIY w/ parts? please


----------

